# 517.19 D Healthcare facility



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Is 517.19 D stating that the panelboard feeders for critical care areas are required to be a continuous metallic path back to the source?

Or is PVC acceptable?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

PVC seems fine. It says, if a metallic raceway is used, not a metallic raceway must be used.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220wire said:


> Is 517.19 D stating that the panelboard feeders for critical care areas are required to be a continuous metallic path back to the source?
> 
> Or is PVC acceptable?


No to PVC



> 517.19(D) Equipment Grounding and Bonding. Where a grounded electrical distribution system is used and metal feeder raceway or Type MC or MI cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 is installed, grounding of enclosures and equipment, such as panelboards and switchboards, shall be ensured by one of the following bonding means at each termination or junction point of the metal raceway or Type MC or MI cable:
> (1)
> A grounding bushing and a continuous copper bonding jumper, sized in accordance with 250.122, with the bonding jumper connected to the junction enclosure or the ground bus of the panel
> (2)
> ...






> 250.118 Types of Equipment Grounding Conductors. The equipment grounding conductor run with or enclosing the circuit conductors shall be one or more or a combination of the following:
> (1)
> A copper, aluminum, or copper-clad aluminum conductor. This conductor shall be solid or stranded; insulated, covered, or bare; and in the form of a wire or a busbar of any shape.
> (2)
> ...


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:
517.19(D) Equipment Grounding and Bonding. Where a grounded electrical distribution system is used and metal feeder raceway or Type MC or MI cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 is installed, grounding of enclosures and equipment, such as panelboards and switchboards, shall be ensured by one of the following bonding means at each termination or junction point of the metal raceway or Type MC or MI cable:

Wouldn't rigid 90's with PVC qualify as meeting the above? I cannot find where panelboard feeders are required in a metallic pathway. 517.30C3 1-5 lists that pvc is an acceptable wiring method as long as it conforms


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

220wire said:


> Quote:
> 517.19(D) Equipment Grounding and Bonding. Where a grounded electrical distribution system is used and metal feeder raceway or Type MC or MI cable that qualifies as an equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 250.118 is installed, grounding of enclosures and equipment, such as panelboards and switchboards, shall be ensured by one of the following bonding means at each termination or junction point of the metal raceway or Type MC or MI cable:
> 
> Wouldn't rigid 90's with PVC qualify as meeting the above? I cannot find where panelboard feeders are required in a metallic pathway. 517.30C3 1-5 lists that pvc is an acceptable wiring method as long as it conforms


No PVC in a hospital.... NFPA-99


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

NFPA is a bit broad- READ 517.30 C3 1-5

I think 517.19 D is referring to entrances into boxes if metal conduit is used

looking for more input- thank u so far!


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

See post #2. PVC can be used for feeders, branch circuits serving patient care areas NO, it can not be used, see 517.13(A)

If PVC is used just pull the appropriate size EGC.

As Harry posted, if a metalic raceway is being used as the EGC it will have to be connected as described.


Edit, are we talking about the "Critical Branch" or just Critical Care areas including the Normal Branch?


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

I worked in patient care areas in hospitals for about 5 years and I can say I have never once seen PVC used for anything. Everything has to have redundant grounds (at least on the branch circuit side) so it was all metal conduit with a ground pulled in and bonded at each box with any splice in it. 

I understand feeders are a different beast and all - and from reading the code section I don't see it specifically say no but I just have never seen it in any facility I have worked at. Not something i would want to fight with a state inspector or JCHAO.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

theloop82 said:


> I worked in patient care areas in hospitals for about 5 years and I can say I have never once seen PVC used for anything. Everything has to have redundant grounds (at least on the branch circuit side) so it was all metal conduit with a ground pulled in and bonded at each box with any splice in it.
> 
> I understand feeders are a different beast and all - and from reading the code section I don't see it specifically say no but I just have never seen it in any facility I have worked at. Not something i would want to fight with a state inspector or JCHAO.


JCAHO is only for their accreditation.... The AHJ is OSHPD

(12-years in hospitals)


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I would think anything run underground would be PVC.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> I would think anything run underground would be PVC.


Not branch circuits in patient care areas.


----------

